# This place died!



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I guess we all get to that point !!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> I guess we all get to that point !!


Is that you 5 years ago?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> ....


Think it has but I have been away for a few weeks!!


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Been thinking the same thing probably the face book site is killing it 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

gordie said:


> Been thinking the same thing probably the face book site is killing it
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


The FB page for this site is mostly used to direct people to this site, links to threads etc, so get busy starting some threads. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I drove my Chevy to the levee, and the levee was dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

It has died, You get over answering the same questions for people who show up, ask, get an answer and then gone.
Treat of the week and new tool days good though.

But the apps gone as well, I use to use that, it was great i could load pics off my phone now but cant so thats killed it for me.

That FB page has taken off but its a different beast all together, Not really into it much but good for some i guess.


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

cazna said:


> It has died, You get over answering the same questions for people who show up, ask, get an answer and then gone.
> Treat of the week and new tool days good though.
> 
> But the apps gone as well, I use to use that, it was great i could load pics off my phone now but cant so thats killed it for me.
> ...


Tapatalk app is working!! :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

pytlik86 said:


> Tapatalk app is working!! :whistling2:


 How, Play store app installs, you open it and get a window saying some **** about bla bla tapatalk not this or that then is gone before you can read it then the app closes.

Searched tapaptalk drywalltalk, installed, same thing, Im cut out.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I agree Caz j got tap talk so j can check in now but I tried to post pics on my bbq thread . It's a big ordeal what a pain just abandoned post was my first winter cook the app kicked ass.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

No issue here with iPhone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

It's all the same questions that what keeps me out


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

i'm checking almost everyday but again as said same ole same ole.. 

i'll start paper vs Fuse ? lol


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

The pause that evokes provocative invocations?

I've been away from Drywall Talk for a while. I was initially attracted to Drywall Talk because of the concept perceived being a platform for shared applied knowledge ... the sharing of different perspectives manifest of different experiences experienced in different contexts by different people who in the big scheme of things are all the same. The pause was due to the IoT: the big hack ... password problems ... then, allowing myself to be "too busy": becoming too distracted to get back to resolving the issues that caused the interruption. 

All the world is a stage ... each of us actors playing their parts ... each of us expressing our interpretations of what is right and wrong, good and bad, beautiful and ugly ... what is reasonable and what is absurd. 

The stage is important (the platform) ... the conditions necessary and sufficient for dialog to happen. The actors are important (the players performing who engage, interact, participate and contribute to the performance). The topic, the theme, the questions and/or considerations and/or comments that are the inspiration for engaging, interacting, participating and contributing ... the motivation is key. 

My motivation for my performance has been, is and will always be the experiences experienced by the creative class, the insurgent producers of actionable knowledge and wisdom that continuously improve the human condition, the human experience, human driven systems ... humans being and becoming better human beings. 

I just got back from attending a trade show in Vegas (INTEX EXPO 2017). While I was there observing the "circus of innovation", I ran into the "creators" of Drywall Nation (Nick Aitchinson and Brian Kitchin). 
We had a brief conversation ... me asking them what they do ... them telling me what they do ... me responding to what they were doing, "Kinda like Drywall Talk?" ... them saying, "Kinda, but not really." 

"Kinda, but not really." When I got back to my hotel room that night (having reached my Guiness saturation point) I signed up to get a sense of what "kinda, but not really" meant. Let me put it this way, it is another example of the Internet of Things (IoT) run amok ... a platform that seems to have a lot of potential, but uses the perceived purpose (a gathering place for drywall related players) to serve a greater purpose ... advertisement (picture yourself as the goat in Jurassic World used as bait for Tyrannosaurus Rex). 

The point I am trying to make is technology is only as good as the technicians utilizing it and the techniques used (a piano is only wood, wire and ivory until an accomplished player plays it) ... the "what" being defined by the "how and why". Never forget that the technology is only a means to an end (that end being human beings becoming more in tune, more accessible, more aware, more understanding ... more human). 

The sustenance of relationships is relating. Can we relate? I know that we can! As long as the Drywall Talk "Tribe" continues to relate ... rock and roll will never die.


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

cazna said:


> How, Play store app installs, you open it and get a window saying some **** about bla bla tapatalk not this or that then is gone before you can read it then the app closes.
> 
> Searched tapaptalk drywalltalk, installed, same thing, Im cut out.


We have instructions here for accessing the site via your phone.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f57/using-drywalltalk-com-your-phone-13993/


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> The pause that evokes provocative invocations?
> 
> I've been away from Drywall Talk for a while. I was initially attracted to Drywall Talk because of the concept perceived being a platform for shared applied knowledge ... the sharing of different perspectives manifest of different experiences experienced in different contexts by different people who in the big scheme of things are all the same. The pause was due to the IoT: the big hack ... password problems ... then, allowing myself to be "too busy": becoming too distracted to get back to resolving the issues that caused the interruption.
> 
> ...


Todd ! You are well too educated to be A Drywaller !! 

Every time I read one of your post ...I can't help but think ! 

Why Is this guy doing Drywall?


----------



## SRD (Aug 17, 2016)

The reason I quit DrywallTalk is my account didnt work anymore,, after trying repeatedly no luck. Moved on IdahoChris:thumbsup:


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

SRD said:


> The reason I quit DrywallTalk is my account didnt work anymore,, after trying repeatedly no luck. Moved on IdahoChris:thumbsup:


If you need help accessing your old account, send me a PM so that I can help ya.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Cricket said:


> The FB page for this site is mostly used to direct people to this site, links to threads etc, so get busy starting some threads. :thumbsup:


Exactly Cricket ... we reap what we sow ...

Drywall Talk is the closest thing one can get to a textual conversation on the web.

I’m just checking in to see what condition my condition is in.
A fact is an assumption and/or belief that has not been proven false ... at least not yet. The underlying problem to the symptoms that we are being told are the problems is the belief that perception is reality. Reality exists and is for us to discover. Profound knowledge is discovered in the interplay between truth and belief. As long as we keep holding on to the belief that society is the collective sum of it parts rather than a whole that is dynamic and greater than the sum of its parts, we will always be the engineered herd, the many cogs in the few's wheel. We get what we measure and how we measure it. We get what we value and how we valuate it. Each of us make choices to choose or not to choose … to act or not to act. All of us are affected by the intended and unintended consequences of those choices and actions. Life is dynamic because it is perfectly imperfect. Pay attention. Be situational aware. Have the courage, competency, and confidence to respond rather than react. Discover the synergies and be cognizant of and collaborative with the synchronicities, so that you don’t miss the opportunities for serendipity.

With all that is going on in the world, there is an endless supply of things to consider, ponder, reflect on, interpret and express.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> Exactly Cricket ... we reap what we sow ...
> 
> Drywall Talk is the closest thing one can get to a textual conversation on the web.
> 
> ...


" the problems is the belief that perception is reality" Actually, it is accepted that perception is a tool we use to create our working representation of reality. I think most present day philosophers claim we do not directly apprehend the real world. But we do directly apprehend our personal representation of the world. Just sayin.(http://www.theoryofknowledge.info/theories-of-perception/representative-realism/)


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> " the problems is the belief that perception is reality" Actually, it is accepted that perception is a tool we use to create our working representation of reality. I think most present day philosophers claim we do not directly apprehend the real world. But we do directly apprehend our personal representation of the world. Just sayin.(http://www.theoryofknowledge.info/theories-of-perception/representative-realism/)


 This was the campaign by the Russians to get Trump elected. Spread misinformation about Clinton to discredit her and create false perceptions in peoples minds. A similar campaign has been waged against Unions in the United States and is why we've gone from 40% of American workers belonging to a union in 1970 to now %11. The worst part is people vote against they're own well being and can't even see it. Perception truly is reality for the under educated.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> This was the campaign by the Russians to get Trump elected. Spread misinformation about Clinton to discredit her and create false perceptions in peoples minds. A similar campaign has been waged against Unions in the United States and is why we've gone from 40% of American workers belonging to a union in 1970 to now %11. The worst part is people vote against they're own well being and can't even see it. Perception truly is reality for the under educated.


Hmm. Off point. But actually, the Russians, when sending a phishing bait email to John Podesta, only spread true emails which had been passed between Hilary and the other members of her campaign team. So it was not lies, but instead inconvenient truths about Hilary subverting Bernie, that the Russians (allegedly) gave to WikiLeaks. ... My previous claim was a response to 800 lb Gorillas 's wandering diatribe on realism. Not political. No more so than this painting.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

The 800 lb Gorrilla also touches on Karl Popper's "falsifiability" when he states ..."A fact is an assumption and/or belief that has not been proven false " At least the site isn't completely dead.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Hmm. Off point. But actually, the Russians, when sending a phishing bait email to John Podesta, only spread true emails which had been passed between Hilary and the other members of her campaign team. So it was not lies, but instead inconvenient truths about Hilary subverting Bernie, that the Russians (allegedly) gave to WikiLeaks. ... My previous claim was a response to 800 lb Gorillas 's wandering diatribe on realism. Not political. No more so than this painting.


You missed the one where they claimed she was a pedophile!


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> " the problems is the belief that perception is reality" Actually, it is accepted that perception is a tool we use to create our working representation of reality. I think most present day philosophers claim we do not directly apprehend the real world. But we do directly apprehend our personal representation of the world. Just sayin.(http://www.theoryofknowledge.info/theories-of-perception/representative-realism/)


Abso-freakin-lutely .... we are sentient and sapient beings. Existence (reality) interpreted and expressed through human senses and sensibilities ... many different human senses and sensibilities trying to make sense of what is knowable and known, unknown but knowable, known unknowns, and unknown-unknowns. Best to have a sense of humor when trying to make sense of it all. Faggettaboutit!


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> This was the campaign by the Russians to get Trump elected. Spread misinformation about Clinton to discredit her and create false perceptions in peoples minds. A similar campaign has been waged against Unions in the United States and is why we've gone from 40% of American workers belonging to a union in 1970 to now %11. The worst part is people vote against they're own well being and can't even see it. Perception truly is reality for the under educated.


Really? ...Get real! Both issues stated are examples of what happens when the means to an end becomes an end in and of itself. When politicians focus on power instead of doing powerful things. When organizations lose focus of what the purpose of organizing was and for whom ... and focus on power instead of doing powerful things. In both cases, representation has become "reptilianization".


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

moore said:


> Todd ! You are well too educated to be A Drywaller !!
> 
> Every time I read one of your post ...I can't help but think !
> 
> Why Is this guy doing Drywall?


Are you kidding me Moore!? ... the physical, mental and spiritual challenges of "rock-it science" have been very, very good to me. Everyday an opportunity to test theories in practice ... praxis. Exploring, experimenting and exploiting all the actionable knowledge gained by experiencing the experiences of the experienced ... mind, body and soul ... head, heart and hands. Faggettaboutit!


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

MrWillys said:


> This was the campaign by the Russians to get Trump elected. Spread misinformation about Clinton to discredit her and create false perceptions in peoples minds. A similar campaign has been waged against Unions in the United States and is why we've gone from 40% of American workers belonging to a union in 1970 to now %11. The worst part is people vote against they're own well being and can't even see it. Perception truly is reality for the under educated.


WOW, just wow...turn off CNN, and "educate" yourself! I know nothing about unions...Ive done just fine by myself!..I can retire now at 42 if i choose to...no way a union will do that for me!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Cletus said:


> WOW, just wow...turn off CNN, and "educate" yourself! I know nothing about unions...Ive done just fine by myself!..I can retire now at 42 if i choose to...no way a union will do that for me!


 How about your employees?


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

MrWillys said:


> How about your employees?



I don't hire employees...only incorporations


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> You missed the one where they claimed she was a pedophile!


And the one where she misplaced 30,000 emails. Must be fake news. Who could lose 30,000 emails? At least This Place Ain't quite died.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> This was the campaign by the Russians to get Trump elected. Spread misinformation about Clinton to discredit her and create false perceptions in peoples minds. A similar campaign has been waged against Unions in the United States and is why we've gone from 40% of American workers belonging to a union in 1970 to now %11. The worst part is people vote against they're own well being and can't even see it. Perception truly is reality for the under educated.


You believe that horse chit!!?? You are a union man thru and thru !!! 

Hilary and bill should have been put in prison years ago !! Long before the email scandal !!! The emails were just the cherry !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A kid back In the 70s could put him or herself through college making minimum wage . Now ! That's impossible . 

Why ? BIG GOVERNMENT ! Who's that ?


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> How about your employees?


Now you've touched a nerve. The pimp/whore either/or model has conditioned you to believe that there is only one binary working relationship employed today ... employer/employee. My whole life I've been working "with people" not "for people", and never having people working "for me". If this entrepreneurial-tradesman both/and relationship ever caught on it would drive both the crony capitalists and the social justice warriors into extinction. Capitalism being the condition of owning the means of production and therefore the freedom to negotiate your own input/output/compensation deal ... we are all capitalists if we choose to "perceive" ourselves to be. All of us are the owners of our means and methods if we choose to declare ourselves as such. Mavericks with the mindset of self-managing the means, methods, measurements and motivations of negotiating a fair deal, getting-r-done and then getting paid in full for doing so. I'm sure there are some pieceworkers of appropriate age among us who remember when there existed tight crews of independents (wolf packs) who could take any project on and any organization to task. Composed of apprentices, journeymen and masters (emergent leaders) who respected each other as fellow tradesmen, respected "the work" and valued a good reputation. Those were the days my friend ... I thought they'd never end.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

moore said:


> You believe that horse chit!!?? You are a union man thru and thru !!!
> 
> Hilary and bill should have been put in prison years ago !! Long before the email scandal !!! The emails were just the cherry !


I've been training NYC union carpenters since the spring of 2015. There wasn't one of them that I broke bread with at break and lunch who didn't say that he/she was going to vote for Trump and did vote for Trump ... MAGA Magnificent! ... Triumphant with Trump!


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

borther from another mother right there!!...800lbG


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

It's a crazy world when a billionaire Republican is considered by many working people to be stronger for union (and non union) American workers than the democrat candidate he campaigned against. I don't know if or where reality parts from perception in this. If it is real or just rhetoric. We'll have to see.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> It's a crazy world when a billionaire Republican is considered by many working people to be stronger for union (and non union) American workers than the democrat candidate he campaigned against. I don't know if or where reality parts from perception in this. If it is real or just rhetoric. We'll have to see.


In a world that has been, is and will always be perfectly imperfect, consistently inconsistent, certainly uncertain ... paradox ... paradoxical thinking (a both/and approach to seeing things) has been the domain of many (if not all) breakthroughs, transformational considerations, ideas, "realities" and "truths".

Traditional non-conformists have always been disruptive, and therefore demonized by elitist power players (the status quo). Pragmatic romantics have always been ridiculed, and therefore marginalized by academic elitist "experts" (the status quo). 

Why does the baloney resist the grinder? Because, threatening opportunities are what the elitist media profess to be weakness that are in fact a strength that the "rulers of the status quo can't afford to allow to be seen (perceived) as a strong, significant, relevant opportunity for the changing of the oppressive "old guard" who see themselves as the "best". "The best" are always threatened by "better". The "best" have always held contempt for competition, free markets, and common sense. The "best" understand the perception/reality conundrum all too well. The category "best" is a holding place for a static concept ... power. The category "better" is a dynamic concept that thrives in our perfectly imperfect universe ... doing powerful things. MAGA Magnificent! Triumphant with Trump!


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

MrWillys said:


> This was the campaign by the Russians to get Trump elected. Spread misinformation about Clinton to discredit her and create false perceptions in peoples minds. A similar campaign has been waged against Unions in the United States and is why we've gone from 40% of American workers belonging to a union in 1970 to now %11. The worst part is people vote against they're own well being and can't even see it. Perception truly is reality for the under educated.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdP8TiKY8dE


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Cletus said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdP8TiKY8dE


I knew it from day one! It was a no brainer !


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> This was the campaign by the Russians to get Trump elected. Spread misinformation about Clinton to discredit her and create false perceptions in peoples minds. A similar campaign has been waged against Unions in the United States and is why we've gone from 40% of American workers belonging to a union in 1970 to now %11. The worst part is people vote against they're own well being and can't even see it. Perception truly is reality for the under educated.




Really?  i don't think there is anything to the Russian story. Fake news, but liberals love their fake news stories. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Really?  i don't think there is anything to the Russian story. Fake news, but liberals love their fake news stories. lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can't convince them? CONFUSE THEM!!


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Really?  i don't think there is anything to the Russian story. Fake news, but liberals love their fake news stories. lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Russia thing does perplex me. Obama and Hilary were shills for Putin. And were never outed for it. Obama was caught telling Putin that he could be more flexible with Russian sanctions after the 2012 election. And there was no blowback. Obama got rid of our Eastern European ABM system protecting Europe from Russian missiles. Trump wants to put European ABM back in place. Hilary gave the Russians a foolish ersatz "Circuit Overload" button to press. Whatever that is supposed to mean. And then Hilary aided Russian (state) firms in buying half of the US supply of Uranium. And was rewarded by something like 100 million dollars. And no media blowback. And when Russia invaded and stole Crimea and Ukraine, Obama and his yellow belly friends in European Union bent over and accepted it. Trump on the other hand bombs the air force of the Syrian regime; allies of Moscow, after they broke international law and used chemical weapons. Something Obama would never have done. So go figure who is for the Russians.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYgN20S_Tjs


----------



## flooringguy (Mar 18, 2020)

Bringing it back!


----------

